# T3 on bulk, why?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Iv noticed a lot of people on here use T3 on a bulk, why is that?

i never even ran t3 on a cut, too scared of the muscle wastage iv heard it an give and iv never really needed it to diet down so iv avoided it

right now am planing and buying all my gear for my next bulk cycle in a few months and thought I might add it in, but what benefits will I get? And how much if any would you recommend?

i keep changing my mind about my PEDs am going to use but think it will be 4 months...

1g test e (homebrew) PW

1g eq (homebrew) PW

75mg tren ace (ep labs) ED

50mg dbol (d hack) ED

20mg nolva (pharma) ED

1/2 letro tab (pharma) mon/wed/fri

0.5 caba (pharma) tue/thur

8-12 iu nolvarapid pre work out

100mcg ghrp2 + 100mcg cjc 3 times aday

hgh if I can fund it, hyge 8iu pre workout 3x per week

Cheers


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump or the evening crowd


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

T3 increases protein synthesis in a cal surplus in sire its only a low dose used in a bulk 25-50mg ed max


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Iv noticed a lot of people on here use T3 on a bulk, why is that?
> 
> i never even ran t3 on a cut, too scared of the muscle wastage iv heard it an give and iv never really needed it to diet down so iv avoided it
> 
> ...


As @stone14 said, it increases protein synthesis and basically increaes metabolism enabling your body to make much better use of nutrients. Adding 50mg T3 to my last 2 bulks was an amazing addition (25mg is really too low as all you'll be doing is replacing natty levels), but bear in mind you have to eat ALOT more than you normally would on a bulk.

I normally bulk on around 4500 cals but was upto 5300 last time when using T3, packed on a lot of lean mass and gained pretty much no fat.

The funny thing about using T3 on a bulk is this...if you look back through previous threads on the subject, there are plenty who say it's a waste...but these are nearly all people who have never tried it. Yet pretty much everyone who HAS tried it says it works wonders. Take from that what you will.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

@stuey99 @stone14

Thanks lads, yeah I kinda guessed it was something to do with protein synthesis, iv wrote down a little diet, you want me to post it up?

So 50mcg ed, how long is the longest you would run it, 4-5 months safe? Also wat about 75mcg? Too much?

Thanks


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

jayDP said:


> @stuey99 @stone14
> 
> Thanks lads, yeah I kinda guessed it was something to do with protein synthesis, iv wrote down a little diet, you want me to post it up?
> 
> ...


Interested In seeing the diet mate, 75mcg prob too high tbh. I have used it on a cut and 75-125mcgs is very noticable . I lost too much overally weight and muscle at these doses


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jayDP said:


> @stuey99 @stone14
> 
> Thanks lads, yeah I kinda guessed it was something to do with protein synthesis, iv wrote down a little diet, you want me to post it up?
> 
> ...


As far as I know it is safe, but @DiggyV would be the best person to confirm this. However it would be pointless running 50mcgs ed for that long, as after about 3 weeks your body adjusts to the dose and returns to natty levels.

So...you can either increase dose slightly every 3 weeks or so to compensate...

Or, do 3 weeks at 50mcgs, take 2 weeks off to let natty levels recover then go back on.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I used it last year after my cut from 175lbs to 220lbs stayed lean and I think it helped me break my plateau although I was eating silly

Amounts of food and training insane.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Diet is a work in progresses tbh but this is what I have wrote down so far

5:30am (peptide combo ghrp2/cjc 100 of each)

5:50am

Meal 1- 2.5scoops of whey, 100g oats, 300ml egg white, 250ml cranberry juice with 2g vitc, 10g creatine, 10g gutamine, multivitamin

6:10am --- slin nolvarapid IM 4iu ---

8:30am

Meal 2- 2.5scoops whey, 50g oats 1 banana

12:00pm

Meal 3- 200g chicken, 300g rice,

2:00pm

Meal 4- 200g chicken 300g rice

4:00pm (soon as I get home from work) (hgh here if I get enough money)

Meal 5 - 100g cream of rice, 2.5scoops of whey, 1tsp nut butter

4:40pm ---slin subq 8-12iu---

4:50pm (start gym)

Meal 6- (intra) 40g peptopro, 80g glucafuse, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, 5g Leucine

6:15pm -6:30pm

Meal 7- (post) 2.5scoops of whey, 100g oats, 1 banana

8:30pm

Meal 8- (tea, this could be anything, steak, chicken etc with rice, pototas etc) 200g meat, 100g of carbs

10:30pm (peptide combo again)

11:00pm

Meal 9- 200g chicken, 3 whole eggs

Protein- 485

Carbs- 630

Fats- 70

Kcals- 5063


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

If slin pre wo use peps or hgh post workout


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> As far as I know it is safe, but @DiggyV would be the best person to confirm this. However it would be pointless running 50mcgs ed for that long, as after about 3 weeks your body adjusts to the dose and returns to natty levels.
> 
> So...you can either increase dose slightly every 3 weeks or so to compensate...
> 
> Or, do 3 weeks at 50mcgs, take 2 weeks off to let natty levels recover then go back on.


Good job you told me this info, thanks


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> If slin pre wo use peps or hgh post workout


Why is that?

Not saying your wrong would just like to know your view on this?

Seen a video of john meddows and his doctor saying you want hgh and slin to be workin together thought your work out for best muscle gains

Also on blue collor bodybuilding radio channel they had Dogcrap that does dc training saying you want your hgh to peak when your training finishes so if you work out for 1h then jab it 1h30mins- 2hs in a muscle before your start your training session


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your diet and ancillaries ! Nice to see what goes into a proper diet, thats a shed load of food!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Diet is a work in progresses tbh but this is what I have wrote down so far
> 
> 5:30am (peptide combo ghrp2/cjc 100 of each)
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, although IMO you would be better off reducing protein and increasing fat...485g is way more protein than you're body can utilise. I shoot for between 350 and 400g...people say even this is too much but I've experimented with less protein and I find gains with 350g+ are much better...I feel 485g is possibly overkill tho lol.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Looks good mate, although IMO you would be better off reducing protein and increasing fat...485g is way more protein than you're body can utilise. I shoot for between 350 and 400g...people say even this is too much but I've experimented with less protein and I find gains with 350g+ are much better...I feel 485g is possibly overkill tho lol.


Yeah I guess so only problem is I have insulin active for 8 hours so I can only add fats to a few meals, I also thought insulin and as iv heard t3 can help utilise more protien, but who knows, haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> As far as I know it is safe, but @DiggyV would be the best person to confirm this. *However it would be pointless running 50mcgs ed for that long, as after about 3 weeks your body adjusts to the dose and returns to natty levels.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Why is that?

Doesn't make sense to me as the hormone is being taken exogenously (same as when ya jab test/HGH etc)?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> As @stone14 said, it increases protein synthesis and basically increaes metabolism enabling your body to make much better use of nutrients. Adding 50mg T3 to my last 2 bulks was an amazing addition (25mg is really too low as all you'll be doing is replacing natty levels), but bear in mind you have to eat ALOT more than you normally would on a bulk.
> 
> I normally bulk on around 4500 cals but was upto 5300 last time when using T3, packed on a lot of lean mass and gained pretty much no fat.
> 
> The funny thing about using T3 on a bulk is this...if you look back through previous threads on the subject, there are plenty who say it's a waste...but these are nearly all people who have never tried it. Yet pretty much everyone who HAS tried it says it works wonders. Take from that what you will.


Good post mate. Always thought that T3 should work as a partitioning assistant on a bulk but all I've read is that it'd be pointless. Just reaffirms my thoughts that a lot of what you read on forums is regurgitated bollocks. Thankfully it happens to a much lesser degree on these forums compared to others, but still a fair bit of it that goes on.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Iv noticed a lot of people on here use T3 on a bulk, why is that?
> 
> i never even ran t3 on a cut, too scared of the muscle wastage iv heard it an give and iv never really needed it to diet down so iv avoided it
> 
> ...


I will never bulk without T3 again, it is amazing.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

bumont said:


> I will never bulk without T3 again, it is amazing.


How much did you run and how long for?


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

jayDP said:


> How much did you run and how long for?


As it currently stands I plan to run 50mcg year round with 1 month off every 11 months to let natural level normalise. I've been bulking with T3 since I stopping cutting 7 weeks ago and I've never stayed so lean!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

bumont said:


> As it currently stands I plan to run 50mcg year round with 1 month off every 11 months to let natural level normalise. I've been bulking with T3 since I stopping cutting 7 weeks ago and I've never stayed so lean!


Nice, defo going to add t3 then, cheers for input


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Nice, defo going to add t3 then, cheers for input


How you getting on with the T3 mate, or haven't started this cycle/bulk yet?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

bumont said:


> As it currently stands I plan to run 50mcg year round with 1 month off every 11 months to let natural level normalise. I've been bulking with T3 since I stopping cutting 7 weeks ago and I've never stayed so lean!


Do you blast and cruise?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> How you getting on with the T3 mate, or haven't started this cycle/bulk yet?


Not started yet, gona start in 3 weeks, I'll let you know


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been running Bitiron for about a week now - T3/T4 tabs made by the Turkish company that make Tiromel T3. I've read that stimulating metabolism increases also leads to higher energy levels and this has certainly been the case with me. Currently banging in 3500-4000 kcals on rest days and 4500-5000 on training days. Never consistently gone this high with calories before haha, it's not been a problem though you just have to be smart when it comes to squeezing extra calories into shakes. EVOO and maltodextrin make for some lovely "phantom" calories :thumb:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv been on 50mcg of t3 for the last 3 months i was recomping on 3800 cals and pushed the cals up to 5000 the last 2-3 weeks with little fat gain, switching to cruise at 250mg PW , i dont mind coming off the gear its the t3 i dont want to come off lol

So im not I'm going to run It through my cruise for now


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Do any of you buy your t3 online from these online pharmacies like united pharma and alldaychemist?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How did the cycle go mate? With that diet and those doses/compounds I'm thinking amazing results.

And did you try the t3 with the bulk? Definitely peaked my interest.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How did the cycle go mate? With that diet and those doses/compounds I'm thinking amazing results.
> 
> And did you try the t3 with the bulk? Definitely peaked my interest.


Not started yet mate, gona give it a few more weeks


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking at getting a few things from in house pharmacy but not sure which thyroid med to buy, there are loads and most of them are a t3/t4 combo, are these better?

This is the one iv been looking at, I think it's t3 but not sure as it doesn't say

https://www.inhousepharmacy-europe.com/p-1009-synthroid-100mcg-01mg.aspx

Help


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's T4 I think

edit



> Synthroid tablets 100mcg contain levothyroxine sodium, a synthetic thyroid hormone that is identical to the naturally occurring thyroid hormone thyroxine or T4, produced by the thyroid gland. Levothyroxine is converted to the more active form of thyroid hormone (T3)


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

xpower said:


> That's T4 I think
> 
> edit


Arh right, cheers


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Looking at getting a few things from in house pharmacy but not sure which thyroid med to buy, there are loads and most of them are a t3/t4 combo, are these better?
> 
> This is the one iv been looking at, I think it's t3 but not sure as it doesn't say
> 
> ...


http://mymexicandrugstore.org/3-x-cytomel

Best value t3 you can get imo.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

bumont said:


> http://mymexicandrugstore.org/3-x-cytomel
> 
> Best value t3 you can get imo.


Tar, just orderd


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Very interesting thread, going to try it myself,


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a great thread I've learnt a shed load! Can t3 be run as a stand alone supp as in used while

Not on cycle?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> This is a great thread I've learnt a shed load! Can t3 be run as a stand alone supp as in used while
> 
> Not on cycle?


As long as your over maintenance there shouldn't be a problem , t3 is unforgiving under maintenance towards muscle mass.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

jayDP said:


> Tar, just orderd


if you don mind me asking mate what was final price with delivery??

ive always used d-hacks t3 up till now


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> if you don mind me asking mate what was final price with delivery??
> 
> ive always used d-hacks t3 up till now


£45.41

300 tabs 25mcg so will last me 150 days


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> As long as your over maintenance there shouldn't be a problem , t3 is unforgiving under maintenance towards muscle mass.


Is there any benefit from taking t3 while not on cycle?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

jayDP said:


> £45.41
> 
> 300 tabs 25mcg so will last me 150 days


ok thanks mite put order in did they say roughly how long on delivery??


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bumont said:


> http://mymexicandrugstore.org/3-x-cytomel
> 
> Best value t3 you can get imo.


anything else you recomend or tried of tha site m8??


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> ok thanks mite put order in did they say roughly how long on delivery??


Just says it's been dispatched, I'll let you know when I get them


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> anything else you recomend or tried of tha site m8??


I haven't tried anything else but they seem a pretty professional outfit.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> anything else you recomend or tried of tha site m8??


Hold fire before you spend your money. I bought this, and it did nothing. I may have the invoice somewhere as proof.

I would get someone else opinion, but for me it did nothing. Best bet is to let jayDP try first.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

monkeez said:


> Is there any benefit from taking t3 while not on cycle?


I wouldnt say there's a massive benefit, i certainly wouldnt go crazy with the dose, protein would be kept high to try to create a positive nitrogen balance , I wouldnt go near it close to maintenance without AAS.

There is a ton of conflicting info on t3 but the main is an increase in metabolic rate which is always handy allowing a bit more freedom to eat, protein turnover , lipolysis, oxygen consumption , increased thermogenesis and more.

There is no way i will 'recommend' people to jump on t3 off cycle but on cycle i have had great results using it, i believe in experimenting for yourself though , it improves certain aspects on a cycle, not a huge amount but enough to warrant at least trying it for yourself, il will continue running 50mcg with 250mg test for the next few months to experiment.

I have definitely had best results on alpha pharma t3 which is Liothyronine sodium, i maybe wrong but im sure its a more potent form of t3 and a salt of Triiodothyronine (t3) but it's definitely a reliable t3.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Jay let me know how you experience bulking with T3 when starting. I dont know how you're planning to run it, but 150 days without a break. I would recommend you to reconsider. As 150 days without a break might make it a permant thing. As someone mentioned in this thread. Time on and time off. 3 on/2 off or 4on/3 off.

Let me know how you feel and i'm interessted in the quality of that drug you are buying. It's really cheap. Keep us updated.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xage said:


> Jay let me know how you experience bulking with T3 when starting. I dont know how you're planning to run it, but 150 days without a break. I would recommend you to reconsider. As 150 days without a break might make it a permant thing. As someone mentioned in this thread. Time on and time off. 3 on/2 off or 4on/3 off.
> 
> Let me know how you feel and i'm interessted in the quality of that drug you are buying. It's really cheap. Keep us updated.


Hey, yeah I recon I'll use them at start of cycle an drop them at some point not sure when

I'm still waiting for them to arrive, had an email saying there is a hold up in the USA on Mexico parcels going thru. Must we going via USA for some reason

Iv never used t3 before so not sure what to expect or wether I'll know that there real by feeling


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

No doubt that you will need to eat MORE food. 

As for the dosage it's a matter of opinions, but i personally wouldn't higher than 50mg at most. I've heard of people getting great results while bulking at 25 and then you meet people saying that they need 75-100mg.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xage said:


> No doubt that you will need to eat MORE food.
> 
> As for the dosage it's a matter of opinions, but i personally wouldn't higher than 50mg at most. I've heard of people getting great results while bulking at 25 and then you meet people saying that they need 75-100mg.


Eating more food isn't a problem ha, main reason I want to try them is because I eat too much, I never feel full or satisfied

Was thinking about 50mcg tbh, see how I get on


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Eating more food isn't a problem ha, main reason I want to try them is because I eat too much, I never feel full or satisfied
> 
> Was thinking about 50mcg tbh, see how I get on


Feel exactly the same man. I know how you feel! Through US customs.. not worrying about being caught?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xage said:


> Feel exactly the same man. I know how you feel! Through US customs.. not worrying about being caught?


Haha

Not really, don't think it's and illegal website or anything


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Eating more food isn't a problem ha, main reason I want to try them is because I eat too much, I never feel full or satisfied
> 
> Was thinking about 50mcg tbh, see how I get on


Dosage is individual but 25-50 max , at 50 mcg i ate everything that was not nailed down and had a lot more energy ( up in a morning like a spring chicken after 6 hrs sleep), anything over 50mg gave me palpitations.

*corrected to mcg , im so used to typing mg i do it by default, you dont want to be talking 50 mg of t3:death:


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Haha
> 
> Not really, don't think it's and illegal website or anything


I can't PB you JayD, sorry for OT'ing your threat.

You used peptidesuk.com before? I wanna order from it to Germany. You think i should worry?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xage said:


> I can't PB you JayD, sorry for OT'ing your threat.
> 
> You used peptidesuk.com before? I wanna order from it to Germany. You think i should worry?


What's PB mean? Private msg?

Not used that site mate, iv used pure peptides a few times and was very happy with them


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

aqualung said:


> Dosage is individual but 25-50 max , at 50 mg i ate everything that was not nailed down and had a lot more energy ( up in a morning like a spring chicken after 6 hrs sleep), anything over 50mg gave me palpitations.


Is this while bulking mate? Did you manage to stay lean'ish while adding a lot of size and how long you did you run it for?

Sorry about all the questions :whistling:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

I ran it alongside prop / var for 8 weeks straight, i like my food and it allows 'what i would call ' dirty' lean gains ( eating as much cleanish food as you want rather than counting macros) for me 50mcg was bang on, i tried 75 mcg and got palpitations so backed down, after around 1 week of taking it i noticed it working ( i was hungry all the time and had alot more energy- was also crapping 3 times a day due to the metabolism increase).

It was the cytomel t3's i was using at the time, i cant remember the exact gains as it was some time ago, but i remember i was happy enough that i will run it again if i decide to so any cycles.

I would think 50 mcg would be fine for most people, tho as with anything start lower to judge tolerance.

If you are competing ( or want to get to that stage) @Pscarb @Chelsea or any of the other competing people on here can probably give you better advise ( or compounds to use )


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

How does 50mcg T3 affect your energy levels or mood? I'm gonna be bulking soon and don't wanna sacrifice the test and tren high for lethargy I've heard t3 can cause.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

jayDP said:


> What's PB mean? Private msg?
> 
> Not used that site mate, iv used pure peptides a few times and was very happy with them


Yeah man. I dont think i have enough post in here to be allowed to PB yet.

Aight ! I will look into that. Hope the customs wont "take me" -.-


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Eating more food isn't a problem ha, main reason I want to try them is because I eat too much, I never feel full or satisfied
> 
> Was thinking about 50mcg tbh, see how I get on


Update mate?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xage said:


> Update mate?


Only got them last tue, so been taking them since then, 50mcg for the first 3 days then 75mcg for few then back down to 50mcg,

I honestly don't feel any different, I was dieting last week but bulking this week, I was defo more hungry last week too but not 100% sure it's down to the tabs, just gona take then anyway, never used t3 before so iv got nothing to compare them too


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stick it out buddy. Ive used t3 on reverse diet from a show and i have kept lean and packed some serious muscle on. Yes there are other factors. But i think the t3 has certainly played its roll.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Stick it out buddy. Ive used t3 on reverse diet from a show and i have kept lean and packed some serious muscle on. Yes there are other factors. But i think the t3 has certainly played its roll.


Cheers mate will do....

Some one said these tabs I got might be fake tho, which got me thinking, they look legit and quality packaging, website was a online pharmaceutical shop but was based in Mexico, I hope there real


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

jayDP said:


> Cheers mate will do....
> 
> Some one said these tabs I got might be fake tho, which got me thinking, they look legit and quality packaging, website was a online pharmaceutical shop but was based in Mexico, I hope there real


Pics? Or brand name ?

Sorry if u already posted i didnt read all posts


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Pics? Or brand name ?
> 
> Sorry if u already posted i didnt read all posts


These ones...

http://mymexicandrugstore.org/3-x-cytomel


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

jayDP said:


> These ones...
> 
> http://mymexicandrugstore.org/3-x-cytomel


Hmm honestly dnt recognise them but ive only seen a handfull of pharma brand s first hand . I usually use tiromel.

Shuld be fine mate. I didnt notice much happenning and feeling wise for about 10 days . And that was on tiromel.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Hmm honestly dnt recognise them but ive only seen a handfull of pharma brand s first hand . I usually use tiromel.
> 
> Shuld be fine mate. I didnt notice much happenning and feeling wise for about 10 days . And that was on tiromel.


Ok thanks for your input, I'll stick with them for now then


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Ok thanks for your input, I'll stick with them for now then


That brand is good to go. I feel T3 day one but some people it takes 3-5 days. 2.5 day half life so it needs to build up. You taking it on a empty stomach?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bensif said:


> That brand is good to go. I feel T3 day one but some people it takes 3-5 days. 2.5 day half life so it needs to build up. You taking it on a empty stomach?


That's great news mate, cheers ha

No I was just taking them before breakfast, should I take them on an empty stomach from now?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jayDP said:


> That's great news mate, cheers ha
> 
> No I was just taking them before breakfast, should I take them on an empty stomach from now?


Yes must be on empty stomach otherwise absorption is affected.

There is a couple of studies stating that 30 minutes might not be long enough as digestive transit speed is individual, and thus stating that taking before bed or in the middle of the night may be better. I take mine between 05:00 and 07:00 when I wake up for my last wee of the night before I get up at 07:15 for cardio or 08:00 if no cardio. Always atleast an 60-90 mins before I eat.

Any food will decrease how effectively it is absorbed in short.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Yes must be on empty stomach otherwise absorption is affected.
> 
> There is a couple of studies stating that 30 minutes might not be long enough as digestive transit speed is individual, and thus stating that taking before bed or in the middle of the night may be better. I take mine between 05:00 and 07:00 when I wake up for my last wee of the night before I get up at 07:15 for cardio or 08:00 if no cardio. Always atleast an 60-90 mins before I eat.
> 
> Any food will decrease how effectively it is absorbed in short.


I never knew this, thanks mate

I'll take them in the middle of night when I **** then, don't think I could fit them in anywhere eles, eating every 2.5 hours


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jayDP said:


> I never knew this, thanks mate
> 
> I'll take them in the middle of night when I **** then, don't think I could fit them in anywhere eles, eating every 2.5 hours


Pretty much why I do it lol. Bulking on it? What you running?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Pretty much why I do it lol. Bulking on it? What you running?


Yeah just starting bulking

1000mg sust

800mg eq

300 tri tren

60mg dbol

1mg mtren pre work out (only got 2 weeks worth left had it from a years ago, so when it runs out and won't be buying more, just want to get rid of it)

20mg nolva pd

Half letro eod

50mcg t3

Got 10ml of nolva rapid too but not using that yet


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is 50mcg the sweet spot on a bulk?

My next cycle will be 650mg test, 400mg npp and I was thinking of using 25mcg Uni-Pharma T3 a day..


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Yeah just starting bulking
> 
> 1000mg sust
> 
> ...


nice, why letro? Similar to me;

1050mg Sust

600mg Deca

400mg NPP

50-100mg anadrol

30-50mg dbol

Pharma growth

Lantus + log slin

Aromasin + tamox

In a few weeks will drop back to 1050mg sust and 600mg deca then go again but maybe add low dose tren this time.



Tom90 said:


> Is 50mcg the sweet spot on a bulk?
> 
> My next cycle will be 650mg test, 400mg npp and I was thinking of using 25mcg Uni-Pharma T3 a day..


I prefer 25-35mcg myself and this is with HGH and Slin use. If fat gain starts to fast I up it and reduce slin a little. I don't use it for this protein turnover stuff, I use it because I am hammering carbs and slin and HGH can reduce thyroid output slightly. I want a steady metabolism so it's one less variable to worry about.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bensif said:


> nice, why letro? Similar to me;
> 
> 1050mg Sust
> 
> ...


Looks good

I was going to get £1000 worth of hyge but my misses hit the roof haha will have to do with out

I already have gyno, you can't see it at all as iv shrunk it with heavy letro cycles, adex doesn't seem to work with me on these doses and don't want to risk it, letro at this dose it ok on my sex drive too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@Bensif appreciate the reply mate


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> 1050mg Sust
> 
> 600mg Deca
> 
> ...


How come you're using Tamox while running a cycle?

And what dosage of Aromasin are you running mate?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Xage said:


> How come you're using Tamox while running a cycle?
> 
> And what dosage of Aromasin are you running mate?


Iv had my gyno removed but for some odd reason when prolactin rises from hgh use j get some fluid build up at the nipple. Tamox seems to stop this.

Was using 50mcg aromasin a week but just increased to 62.5mcg. Half a tab 5/7 days.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Iv had my gyno removed but for some odd reason when prolactin rises from hgh use j get some fluid build up at the nipple. Tamox seems to stop this.
> 
> Was using 50mcg aromasin a week but just increased to 62.5mcg. Half a tab 5/7 days.


Allright. Gyno can be a bitch, so far i have not experienced anything at all. Always been doing 0,5mg Adex EOD nothing else. PCT only HCG + Nolva.

During which cycle did you get gyno mate?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Xage said:


> Allright. Gyno can be a bitch, so far i have not experienced anything at all. Always been doing 0,5mg Adex EOD nothing else. PCT only HCG + Nolva.
> 
> During which cycle did you get gyno mate?


Surprisingly it started during a hdrol cycle many moons ago. Made worse on my second cycle which was dbol disguised as tbol lol. You live and learn... the hard way


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Surprisingly it started during a hdrol cycle many moons ago. Made worse on my second cycle which was dbol disguised as tbol lol. You live and learn... the hard way


Words mate, words.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Surprisingly it started during a hdrol cycle many moons ago. Made worse on my second cycle which was dbol disguised as tbol lol. You live and learn... the hard way


Sorry to reopen this mate

Was wondering, what are good signs of knowing if your Adex dosage is to high/to low. Ofc gyno is one of my biggest concern. What are the signs of running to little (Signs of gyno "in the making"?) and what are the signs / sides with running to high dosage of adex (AI in general)?

I know blood work would be the best of all options, but if you can't get that, then what?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Xage said:


> Sorry to reopen this mate
> 
> Was wondering, what are good signs of knowing if your Adex dosage is to high/to low. Ofc gyno is one of my biggest concern. What are the signs of running to little (Signs of gyno "in the making"?) and what are the signs / sides with running to high dosage of adex (AI in general)?
> 
> I know blood work would be the best of all options, but if you can't get that, then what?


I don't use Adex but high and low oesteogen are the same regardless of AI used. The problem is the symptoms can be very similar. There is a sticky on oesteogen somewhere but honestly, get blood work done.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Wrote to my doctor. Will be back with results


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Xage said:


> Wrote to my doctor. Will be back with results


Once you've been doing it a while and had a few blood tests you will learn your body. I still get bloodwork done though.

The symptoms can overlap and early on you can easily guess wrong.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Once you've been doing it a while and had a few blood tests you will learn your body. I still get bloodwork done though.
> 
> The symptoms can overlap and early on you can easily guess wrong.


Will get bloodwork done this friday. Keep running 2mg adex / weekly till then.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Only got them last tue, so been taking them since then, 50mcg for the first 3 days then 75mcg for few then back down to 50mcg,
> 
> I honestly don't feel any different, I was dieting last week but bulking this week, I was defo more hungry last week too but not 100% sure it's down to the tabs, just gona take then anyway, never used t3 before so iv got nothing to compare them too


Just recieved mine today mate!

Will run 50mcg then next 10 weeks, we'll see how it goes. Have you any idea how much these 50mcg you've been running will increase your metabolism ? I guess you upped the food as well right?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@jayDP @Xage

Sorry for the bump, but how are you guys finding these Mexican tabs, any good? Thinking of picking some up myself, can't get Tiromel or Bitiron any more  but these are dirt cheap so if they're GTG I'll have a go. Fúck paying for Cytomel, ridiculous prices.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

> @jayDP @Xage
> 
> Sorry for the bump, but how are you guys finding these Mexican tabs, any good? Thinking of picking some up myself, can't get Tiromel or Bitiron any more  but these are dirt cheap so if they're GTG I'll have a go. Fúck paying for Cytomel, ridiculous prices.


Tbh I don't know, I don't feel anything on them, but my diet has been terrible, tons of crap on top of my normal 7 meals an am still lean, I have a fast metabolism but am certain I'm leaner then I should be after eating 2k-4k cals of crap most days for 3 months maybe


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

> @jayDP @Xage
> 
> Sorry for the bump, but how are you guys finding these Mexican tabs, any good? Thinking of picking some up myself, can't get Tiromel or Bitiron any more  but these are dirt cheap so if they're GTG I'll have a go. Fúck paying for Cytomel, ridiculous prices.


Good to go mate. There's something up with the Mexican side of the delivery system, at the minute. I had to wait around 4/5 weeks for mine to arrive.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I had to wait ages too


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Weired JayDP.. mine worked like they were supposed to, i acctually had to stop. My metabolism is pretty high from a natural point, when using T3 i was eating 6600 (Yes 6,6k) a day without gaining at 50 mcg a day.. so i had to stop !

I can recommend them for sure.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

I got mine within 2 weeks (all the way to Germany)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Xage said:


> Weired JayDP.. mine worked like they were supposed to, i acctually had to stop. My metabolism is pretty high from a natural point, when using T3 i was eating 6600 (Yes 6,6k) a day without gaining at 50 mcg a day.. so i had to stop !
> 
> I can recommend them for sure.


How could you not gain on 6600 cals?

I'm on 3300/3500 depending on what I'm training, consistently gaining around 1kg a week and that's on 50mcg of the Mexican T3..


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> How could you not gain on 6600 cals?
> 
> I'm on 3300/3500 depending on what I'm training, consistently gaining around 1kg a week and that's on 50mcg of the Mexican T3..


Ask my metabolism.. stuck at 99.. not moving at all, untill i stopped T3.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> Good to go mate. There's something up with the Mexican side of the delivery system, at the minute. I had to wait around 4/5 weeks for mine to arrive.


I'll bare that in mind then cheers mate, still got enough in my stash to last me a couple of months but might order this week to allow for any delays.



jayDP said:


> Tbh I don't know, I don't feel anything on them, but my diet has been terrible, tons of crap on top of my normal 7 meals an am still lean, I have a fast metabolism but am certain I'm leaner then I should be after eating 2k-4k cals of crap most days for 3 months maybe


Sounds good then  Yeah even at 100mcg of Tiromel I didn't feel anything apart from a slight background headache, but they worked 100%. Been eating 4-5000 kcals a day for a few months now without really gaining fat, whereas beforehand where I'm not very physically active apart from lifting 3500 a day worked well but was still putting fat on me slowly, any more and I would have been getting a bigger gut by the month :laugh:


----------

